# Otopharynx tetrastigma?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone know much about these? Thinking of getting one for my all-male tank but can find practically nothing about them online?

I'm most interested in the temperament, because I've got a peaceful tank I don't want disrupting. I'm presuming, because it's part of the otopharynx family, that it's a fairly peaceful fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are timid. I find mine colored up in an all male tank if he was one of the dominant fish which means the other fish would have to be timid as well. Looking at your list I'd have concerns.

One of my favorites and fabulous in a species tank.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm, thanks, that's got me thinking. Just responded to one of your replies in the post which was below this one, 'Good plan for maxing out my big tank?', saying that the lithobates which you warned me was timid is doing great. This one's not timid at all, and maybe I'd strike lucky with the tetrastigma too?

I know my stock list might look problematic, but it works extremely well, and fish you'd expect to be aggressive simply aren't. The Aulonocara Sunset, for example, is as good as gold despite being a hybrid. They're all fully grown, too, so I don't envisage that changing much. The OB Fires, as well, apart from a tiny bit of chasing, rub along great with everyone. The Jacobfreibergi was aggressive in the smaller tank, but he's placid now too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Again, not saying the fish will not thrive. You may not see full color. But it's a fabulous color so definitely worth a try.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Before I started my group and breeding them, I had one in an all male tank. While he was colored up decently, he was not to his full potential. It wasn't until he was in the breeding setup that he really exploded with true coloration. IMO, it was just being with females that did it, as there was also a group of wild Lethrinops Albus in the tank too.


----------

